# Throttling i7-8750h



## Ublarus (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello! I bought hp omen notebook last month, and since then i am trying to get a perfect undervolt settings.
My specs are: Nvidia geforce 1070 max-q 8 gb and intel i7-8750h. My cpu can reach up to 97 ℃, and that's why i am having some troubles in some games.
So, i will attach some screenshots, maybe you will be able to help me. I am new to this kind of things, so please, don't blame me for stupid questions^^. Thanks in advance!


----------



## trog100 (Dec 3, 2019)

those kind of temps are normal in a gaming laptop so is throttling.. 

trog


----------



## er557 (Dec 3, 2019)

what happens when plugged in, fan on performance, power scheme performance?
edit: there is a cooling policy in advanced power profile, try it


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 3, 2019)

The heatsink and fan that your HP Omen is using is not adequate to dissipate the heat being generated by your CPU and GPU.  Many users improve cooling by replacing the thermal paste but this might void your warranty or you could damage your laptop if you are not careful.

For gaming, I would reduce the FIVR Turbo Ratio Limits.  This will slow down your CPU and reduce heat.  Start by setting them all to 36.  The goal is to prevent thermal throttling.  You do not want your CPU hitting 97°C when gaming or performance will not be smooth.  

Here are some Cinebench R20 examples from other users running the same 8750H.  Same CPU, better cooling.








						kill4l`s Cinebench - R20 score: 3147 cb with a Core i7 8750H
					

The Core i7 8750H @ 3891MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R20 benchmark. kill4lranks #842 worldwide and #3 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## Hyderz (Dec 3, 2019)

additional you can also buy a laptop cooling pad helps dissipate heat


----------



## Ublarus (Dec 3, 2019)

Hyderz said:


> additional you can also buy a laptop cooling pad helps dissipate heat


Already bought it



unclewebb said:


> The heatsink and fan that your HP Omen is using is not adequate to dissipate the heat being generated by your CPU and GPU.  Many users improve cooling by replacing the thermal paste but this might void your warranty or you could damage your laptop if you are not careful.
> 
> For gaming, I would reduce the FIVR Turbo Ratio Limits.  This will slow down your CPU and reduce heat.  Start by setting them all to 36.  The goal is to prevent thermal throttling.  You do not want your CPU hitting 97°C when gaming or performance will not be smooth.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the big reply. I will try it, but I don’t want to low so much power to processor, but we’ll see what will happen. Thanks!



er557 said:


> what happens when plugged in, fan on performance, power scheme performance?
> edit: there is a cooling policy in advanced power profile, try it


I am trying this one. It says: “comfort”. Maybe it will help me to cool the system


----------



## er557 (Dec 3, 2019)

no, this one reduces performance and like cool n quiet. try the performance choice on the right;
 also enable cooling policy in windows power scheme advanced settings, that will enable more fan cooling before throttling ,to maintain performance.


----------



## Ublarus (Dec 3, 2019)

er557 said:


> no, this one reduces performance and like cool n quiet. try the performance choice on the right;
> also enable cooling policy in windows power scheme advanced settings, that will enable more fan cooling before throttling ,to maintain performance.


In windows power scheme it’s stays on “active”. And I will try performance option


----------



## ivicagmc (Dec 3, 2019)

I have a similar configuration. HP omen with i7-9750h and 1660ti... Yes, the processor gets hot up to 97C. The only way to get it under control is with both, undervolting and setting TPL to 30-35 W while gaming and then change it to 45-50W while doing other things. I didn't find any other way. Undervolting GPU also can help. Also, profiles in omen command center can help cool things when you set it to comfort. On default fan is very slow...


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 3, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> The heatsink and fan that your HP Omen is using is not adequate to dissipate the heat being generated by your CPU and GPU.  Many users improve cooling by replacing the thermal paste but this might void your warranty or you could damage your laptop if you are not careful.
> 
> For gaming, I would reduce the FIVR Turbo Ratio Limits.  This will slow down your CPU and reduce heat.  Start by setting them all to 36.  The goal is to prevent thermal throttling.  You do not want your CPU hitting 97°C when gaming or performance will not be smooth.
> 
> ...


He can open his laptop and put thermal paste without voiding the warranty if the laptop has any left. In the US, we are able to do self repair on laptops, I beleive the FTC, federal trade commission, sent out letters to computer companies about self repair policies last year.



Ublarus said:


> Hello! I bought hp omen notebook last month, and since then i am trying to get a perfect undervolt settings.
> My specs are: Nvidia geforce 1070 max-q 8 gb and intel i7-8750h. My cpu can reach up to 97 ℃, and that's why i am having some troubles in some games.
> So, i will attach some screenshots, maybe you will be able to help me. I am new to this kind of things, so please, don't blame me for stupid questions^^. Thanks in advance!


I once had a laptop with that processor, a msi ge73. During gaming the processor would only get upto 80C at most. When running BOINC at the processor at 100% the processor would get upto 91C but it would throttle to around 3.2ghz. 
If the processor gets to 97c while gaming, I think you would have to repaste it with fresh thermal compound or check for dust in the small heat sinks of the laptop. 
If it gets that high while only on gaming, and still gets that high while heat sinks are clean and maybe fresh thermal paste, then the laptop's cooling fans and heat sink really suck. It's a bad cooling design on HP's part. 
Or check is the laptop's fan profile on set on a lower setting. That might be one of the causes for such high temps whiling gaming.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 3, 2019)

think how big a desktop cpu cooler is and gpu cooler and try and imagine putting similar power in a laptop.. okay even half the desktop power in a modern thin laptop and it should be pretty obvious why 100C and throttling comes into play..

they are designed to power throttle.. 97 C isnt hot its normal..

trog


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 4, 2019)

Intel recommends that if manufacturers are going to use a CPU with a 45 Watt TDP rating, the included cooling solution should be able to handle this level of heat dissipation without having to rely on thermal throttling.  The cooling solution HP is using on this laptop model is inadequate.  This is not the first temperature related complaint about this model.  Forcing owners to under volt their laptops and perform other tricks just so they can use their CPU at its Intel rated speed is a sign of a manufacturer that has lost its way.  

Check out laptops with the 8750H or 9750H built on the Tongfang chassis.  They put a little more effort into adequate cooling.


----------



## er557 (Dec 4, 2019)

trog100 said:


> think how big a desktop cpu cooler is and gpu cooler and try and imagine putting similar power in a laptop.. okay even half the desktop power in a modern thin laptop and it should be pretty obvious why 100C and throttling comes into play..
> 
> they are designed to power throttle.. 97 C isnt hot its normal..
> 
> trog




unless it's an enterprise made expensive ZBOOK, from HPe, they usually built like tanks, dont throttle and perform fluidly. Of course those are workstations, but they are very suitable for heavy gaming, and perform top notch, specifically so the roomy 17 inchers-more place for cooling.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 4, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> Intel recommends that if manufacturers are going to use a CPU with a 45 Watt TDP rating, the included cooling solution should be able to handle this level of heat dissipation without having to rely on thermal throttling.  The cooling solution HP is using on this laptop model is inadequate.  This is not the first temperature related complaint about this model.  Forcing owners to under volt their laptops and perform other tricks just so they can use their CPU at its Intel rated speed is a sign of a manufacturer that has lost its way.
> 
> Check out laptops with the 8750H or 9750H built on the Tongfang chassis.  They put a little more effort into adequate cooling.


Alot of laptops with that processor thermal throttled. What intel "recommends" and what laptop comapanies make the cooling is different. Some companies like and will cheap out on the cooling solutions.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 4, 2019)

contrary to what some people seem to think.. intel cpus are quite happy  at 97 C when working hard..

its not about cutting corner its about fashion.. fashion dictates a laptop should be as thin and light as possible.. fashion dosnt fit in with keeping a laptop any cooler than it has to be.. 97 C or a throttled down 100 C is the modern norm for a high performance gaming laptop.. its what modern fashion demands..

laptop makers have to comply with fashion... if they dont people will not buy their products.. end of story..

trog


----------



## Olliem (Jul 14, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The heatsink and fan that your HP Omen is using is not adequate to dissipate the heat being generated by your CPU and GPU.  Many users improve cooling by replacing the thermal paste but this might void your warranty or you could damage your laptop if you are not careful.
> 
> For gaming, I would reduce the FIVR Turbo Ratio Limits.  This will slow down your CPU and reduce heat.  Start by setting them all to 36.  The goal is to prevent thermal throttling.  You do not want your CPU hitting 97°C when gaming or performance will not be smooth.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, is reducing the five turbo ratio possible with the i7 10750H. I have a hp omen 17 and on some CPU intensive games I have noticed spikes up to the 97°C for a split second then back down to the 85°C mark. 

Regards, Ollie


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2020)

Olliem said:


> is reducing the five turbo ratio possible with the i7 10750H


The 10750H supports this feature but the problem is that Intel released a microcode update that blocks turbo ratio adjustments and CPU voltage control. Open up the FIVR window and check to see if these features are locked or not.

If the turbo ratio limits are locked, try lowering the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. This is another way that you can slow your CPU down if you are trying to control heat.


----------



## Olliem (Jul 14, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The 10750H supports this feature but the problem is that Intel released a microcode update that blocks turbo ratio adjustments and CPU voltage control. Open up the FIVR window and check to see if these features are locked or not.
> 
> If the turbo ratio limits are locked, try lowering the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. This is another way that you can slow your CPU down if you are trying to control heat.


I have lowered the speed shift max value in the TPL window as FiVR was locked! Worked a charm and still achieving great FPS! Thanks alot.

What degree°C would you feel comfortable hitting on a laptop for the CPU?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2020)

Olliem said:


> What degree°C would you feel comfortable hitting on a laptop for the CPU?


Intel says that any temperature under 100°C is a "safe operating temperature". There is no need to worry about the temperature of your CPU. It will slow down to protect itself if it ever gets too hot.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Olliem (Jul 14, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Intel says that any temperature under 100°C is a "safe operating temperature". There is no need to worry about the temperature of your CPU. It will slow down to protect itself if it ever gets too hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I will be lowering the shift speed max value when playing some CPU heavy games where my temps shoot up to 97°C. I tested lowering to 36 and the game was running at 80°C which gives me piece of mind haha.

Thanks for the info


----------



## superdimitri (Jul 31, 2020)

Just wanted to say thanks @unclewebb in particular, but also other findings in this thread. Just took the time to read through and apply the same advice and logic to my own laptop; a 17" HP Omen.

I got lucky and sent my laptop in to service with a i7-7700HQ which is a 4/8 chip and it came back with a i7-8750H 6/12. The laptop before was throttling like crazy in games due to high temps and I was using Throttlestop with a -125mv and -155mb offset on cache and core respectively to keep it from hitting prochot in games. I cannot speak highly enough about HP and their service as a whole. I bought my laptop almost 3 years ago now with a free 3 year care pack offer and have recently had a free CPU upgrade. Design decisions and thermals are another thing of course...but believe me, as much criticism this laptop design gets for that, its nowhere near as bad as my previous Dell laptop...and a big improvement over the thinner laptops that integrate dedicated GPUs. This Omen could have better cooling, but it could be a lot worse too.

Since I have been tested the returned laptop, I've realized how much extra heat the extra clock speed, 2 extra cores and 4 threads make. Nonetheless I have had some great results undervolting this CPU and my temps now are actually pretty good for a laptop.

But..and here's the big but. I seem to have a common problem, my long power max limit (PL1) seems to be locked to the infamous *45w*. The short power limit (PL2) doesn't appear to be locked at all, but having that at 65w-70w is enough to keep the CPU fully loaded at 3.9ghz all cores _temporarily_. 
As soon as Cinebench runs for 15-20 seconds _bam!! - _long power max initiates and its throttled down to 45w regardless of my settings in the TPL section. Sadly for me it seems to be a hard BIOS limit designed by HP and something I probably can never overcome...apart from maybe using a unlocked BIOS if someone ever works out how to make one!

I've tried the advice given already by enabling the option in the FIVR section to Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits (installed the RwDrv.sys). I've raised the ICC current limits to max, and my PPO power limit is set to 256.

I guess there's a sense of relief I at least don't have thermal throttling any more...but it is annoying that I can't tweak the long power limit to get a bit more out of the CPU. The best I can get in Cinebench is around 2800 since the long power limit kicks in at about 15-20s in. I'm sure as the laptop ages and thermals get worse again thermals will be more of a problem so I can perhaps see why they set this limit. When that happens to mine again I'll probably try some good thermal paste as a replacement for the stock stuff.

Anyway, if someone else reads this also with an Omen and this CPU perhaps it saves them some time. You just can't work around the long power limit.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 31, 2020)

@superdimitri - HP is known for using the EC to set a hard limit of 45W. There is very little you can do about this type of forced power limit throttling. HP is also known for using a BIOS that cannot be easily modified. I was helping one Asus owner earlier today and his 45W CPU was being forced down to 22W whenever the Nvidia GPU was active. That really hurts. In comparison, your 45W limit is not so bad. The 8750H can pull 70W to 75W when the power limits are unlocked and the cooling is adequate.



superdimitri said:


> installed the RwDrv.sys


This is no longer necessary. The RwDrv.sys driver has been retired in ThrottleStop 9.0 and any later versions.

If the service center upgraded you from a 7700HQ to an 8750H, they most likely replaced the entire motherboard or the entire laptop. These CPUs are soldered to the motherboard. I don't think the chipset used with the 7700HQ would support an 8th Gen 6 core CPU. I would not complain with getting two extra cores. That is not your typical upgrade when sending your laptop in for service.

Hopefully you have read somewhere in this forum that it is OK to under volt the CPU core more than the CPU cache. A typical 8750H responds well to somewhere around -125 mV for the cache and up to -200 mV for the core. This can add some extra points to your Cinebench R20 scores.


----------



## superdimitri (Jul 31, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @superdimitri - HP is known for using the EC to set a hard limit of 45W. There is very little you can do about this type of forced power limit throttling. HP is also known for using a BIOS that cannot be easily modified. I was helping one Asus owner earlier today and his 45W CPU was being forced down to 22W whenever the Nvidia GPU was active. That really hurts. In comparison, your 45W limit is not so bad. The 8750H can pull 70W to 75W when the power limits are unlocked and the cooling is adequate.
> 
> 
> This is no longer necessary. The RwDrv.sys driver has been retired in ThrottleStop 9.0 and any later versions.
> ...


Thanks! Yeah I got lucky. I sent a nice note to the repair person explaining all the faults..but there were so many. No idea if that is what helped or not, but perhaps its more to do with them no longer having any stock of the older motherboards. Besides the overheating faults included my external display flickering on and off often and the GPU (1060) would cause the laptop to lock up and display driver to restart sometimes. BSODs were pretty common and the battery also would just cut out completely at 20% with no warning. I had troubleshooted the errors for so long but couldn't pinpoint the problem...memory tests found nothing, CPU tests would pass fine. In the end I couldn't live with it any more so returned it. It came back and I noticed when gaming it was a lot more responsive, that is when I realized the new CPU!

The repair notes confirm, a new motherboard, new memory and a new battery. The care pack doesn't even include battery replacements past the standard 1 year, so I'm impressed.

Initially before I returned my laptop I did find one issue, and that was related to the BSODs. In the BIOS there's an option to limit the battery capacity to a lower amount which I thought would be useful for long term stationary usage. Batteries degrade less if the charge is kept at a constant 50% compared to 100% so I had that option enabled. It resulted in some kind of fault with the laptop when enabled though...perhaps because the power is always drawn through the battery even when plugged in? I'm not sure. I haven't tried enabling it again yet since I've only been testing the laptop today.

Sad to hear the firmware of HP laptops is hard to modify. My old Dell I ran a custom BIOS with power limits removed...but I will never buy a Dell again after the thermals on that laptop.

The stock thermal limits are 45w/78w. Short term there's no problem.

Do you happen to know if by limiting the battery charge, if it limits the power delivery when plugged in? Could these power limits be down to the specifications of each laptops battery?

I'm actually running -125mv cache and -250mv core and I'm stable. Its pretty good that I'm tempted to not try to push lower. Temps are already very good! My stock score was less than 2500 but now its 2800. I can't get any better than that and it doesn't thermal throttle. It reaches that long power limit the same time every run, even if I mess with current limits and the long power boost timing. I think those features are just locked on this laptop.

Good to know regarding the RwDrv.sys I just updated to the latest v9 version. Thanks so much for your time, and work on Throttlestop..and RealTemp and the help you give everyone here on the forum, you're a great guy!


----------



## ereko (Jul 31, 2020)

I can help you if youre rdy to void your warranty etc. I know how to fix that, but I dont take any responsibility.

+ I dont help you if you cant fix it by yourself after total bsod.


----------



## Valentincv (Sep 3, 2020)

ereko said:


> I can help you if youre rdy to void your warranty etc. I know how to fix that, but I dont take any responsibility.
> 
> + I dont help you if you cant fix it by yourself after total bsod.


Hi, how can I get rid of thermal throttling?


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 3, 2020)

Valentincv said:


> Hi, how can I get rid of thermal throttling?


I hear throwing it into the pool works the best.


----------



## Aces (Aug 10, 2021)

Valentincv said:


> Hi, how can I get rid of thermal throttling?
> 
> 
> Valentincv said:
> ...



sorry for the late response.
I have the asus rog zephyrus s gx531 i7 8750h,rtx 2060.
When I first got it I started noticing the temps were at 97 - 99 c on cpu and gpu 86c while gaming, I could not deal with this.
This is what i did 
In power and sleep settings 
I chose balanced and then played with its settings.
under advanced settings ,I put maximum processor state to 99% instead of 100%.
I used armory crate in either silent mode or balanced FPS good on both temps good on both under 85c for cpu and under 75 c for gpu
Cpu runs at 3.9-4.0ghz 
I also cleaned the fans and changed thermal paste for both gpu and cpu 
Most importantly got a cooler pad , just a simple 1 big fan cooler by insignia 
Idle temps are now at 33 on cpu and gpu while not gaming , and I have never seen 90 c or above when gaming no matter which game, for example for cod warzone ..every setting maxed out on balanced mode with my settings mentioned above , and using armory crate in either silent or balanced mode
This worked for me and I thought my pc was defective before I made these changes.
biggest difference is the air from the cooler pad being able to rise up into the laptop to allow it to cool noticeably better.
Good luck to everyone still struggling with this.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 10, 2021)

Aces said:


> I put maximum processor state to 99% instead of 100%.


This disables Intel Turbo Boost so an 8750H will run at its base frequency which is only 2.20 GHz. 



Aces said:


> Cpu runs at 3.9-4.0ghz


The CPU does not run at this speed when the above advice is followed.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> This disables Intel Turbo Boost so an 8750H will run at its base frequency which is only 2.20 GHz.
> 
> 
> The CPU does not run at this speed when the above advice is followed.


That model runs at 3.9ghz at 100% on the 6 cores


----------

